
Cloud Cadet Episode 6: Preparing for AWS Certifications - pinehead
https://linuxacademy.com/blog/amazon-web-services-2/cloud-cadet-episode-6-preparing-for-aws-certifications/
======
evilkry
Wow this was a great resource thank you!

